# Need help with preparing my video walk-thru for YouTube



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

You would need some kind of video editing software. Depends on your computer OS and your budget, you can go anywhere from free to really expensive.


----------



## NorCalGhostGirl (Oct 4, 2018)

Any recommendations of software?


----------



## Helsteeds (Nov 5, 2018)

Hi NorCalGhostGirl i'm like you I've been making videos of my Halloween parties for last few years. I use Pinnacle Studio 21, it's simple to use and has great results. 

In the past I've filmed them using Go pro then a Cannon 7D but this year I opted for a Pixel 2 smart phone attached to a gimbal. The last thing you want to have to do is lug a heavy camera around so the phone and gimbal worked a treat.

This is my latest video for this year, perhaps it will help you gauge what level of results you could acquire for your own videos  Let us know your Channel link once you've loaded a few up, I for one would be interested to see them Good luck!


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

NorCalGhostGirl said:


> Any recommendations of software?


Depends on your operating system. For Windows, you can go from something free like Microsoft's Movie Creator (https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/movie-creator-free-video-editor/9nblggh4wwjr) all the way up to something semi-professional like Vegas Pro, which is what I use. (https://www.vegascreativesoftware.com/us/vegas-pro/). All of it will work for whatever you want to do.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

There are apps you can download to your phone to make the editing easier and you can likely choose music from whatever music you have on your phone. Plus, with the YouTube app, you can upload straight from you phone, so there's no transfering files, etc.

I know for iPhone they offer a ton of different video editing apps, so I have to assume there's a bunch for your phone too. Hope that helps point you in the right direction.


----------

